# Best lube for Hobie Mirage Drive?



## pchedeen (Jun 24, 2011)

For all you Hobie Mirage Drive fans out there...what do you use to lubricate your drive? From what I see on the net the top contenders seem to be WD40, silicone spray, and something called "Breakfree."

I read that aerosol silicone spray has some plastic damaging components in the propellent.

How often do you use your lubricant-of-choice?

Does the rubber of the fins need any preservative treatment as well?

Pete


----------



## Littoral (Mar 16, 2011)

I hit the metal parts with WD40 before it goes in my car. It would be nice to give it a freshwater rinse first but I don't.


----------



## pchedeen (Jun 24, 2011)

Also see a McNett silicone spray in a pump bottle.


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

On the Hobie website there's alot of info on this....................

Robin


----------



## pchedeen (Jun 24, 2011)

Finally ended up getting some Trident silicone spray in a pump bottle at the MBT dive shop on Barrancas Ave in Pensacola.

Pete


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

I do a fresh water rinse as soon as I get to some and spray on some T-9 or Real Magic periodically. I bet it wouldn't hurt to put some kind of protection on the fins/plastic parts once in a while but never thought about it.


----------

